# Brisbane?



## Gabito (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there anybody that is living at brisbane? Could you spare some information.

I heard that brisbane is student based city. Is it true? or is Sydney better than Brisbane?


----------



## Shaztadaisy (Sep 11, 2010)

Both Brisbane & Sydney are student based cities. It depends what you are studying. l have a brother who moved from a Brisbane Uni to a Syd Uni as he is doing a Double Degree in Engineering and Sydney offers a much better program. l Found that Brisbane was better for Arts based course & Medical.


----------



## Mikewell (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi

I like Brisbane.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Brissie, Sydney, Melbourne... all are student cities. Brissie does not have many beaches but has lovely CBD (South Bank is the name I believe) and awesome views. Not to mention weather that is warmer than Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

My cousin was living before in Victoria and now he move in Brisbane because according to him it's a good place to live. First of all he love the weather in this city. And if ever I could live in AU maybe I will choose this place.


----------



## Hussla77 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Brisbane is great*

I'm Australian and have lived in Brisbane for over 12 years it's between Party city Gold coast and so many theme parks and also sunshine coast both have so many awesome beaches. I find melba and syd too busy and crowded. There are lots of students in all citys I just think Brisbane is more relaxed.


----------

